
7,500 Strangers Just Bought a Crumbling French Chateau Together [2017] - antimora
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/12/05/568594889/7-500-strangers-just-bought-a-crumbling-french-chateau-together
======
duxup
>The real gift, the campaign explains, is that patrons can become investors in
a company that will own the castle, and "collectively decide its future."

So they paid for the opportunity to pay... more.

Hopefully this all goes well, I'm kinda suspicious.

